# house fly - mantid food 3:1life size



## macro junkie (Dec 14, 2007)

took me about 80 pics but i finally got 1 or 2 that i am happy with


----------



## darkspeed (Dec 14, 2007)

Uuuugh! Absolutely disgusting looking creatures.

Damn fine fotography though!


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 14, 2007)

EWWW!!!! :huh: 

Nice in a way though....You have a great camera.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks guys..canon mpe-65..and mt-24ex..


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Nasty little guy. Fine food for a mantis though. Great pic.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Nasty little guy. Fine food for a mantis though. Great pic.


thanks rick.i have few more i need to edit them.


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

They look even more gross this big :mellow:


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 21, 2008)

hmm..i didnt see any pic..i saw red cross..i deleted my cookies..i see it fine now..  yer its ugly


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 22, 2008)

blegh........... i,m glad mantids kill these....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2008)

How can you guys say it's ugly? I think their design is brilliant. It kinda looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 10, 2008)

That's pretty awesome. How did you do that without the fly flying away?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> That's pretty awesome. How did you do that without the fly flying away?


magic. :lol: - 1st thing i did was cut its wings off..lol.then i placed honey on the floor for it to eat..after i took the shot my mantid had him for lunch.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh I see. You just wanted to photograph its face!


----------



## critterguy (Feb 11, 2008)

god has the oddest sense of humor sometimes!


----------



## joossa (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful picture. I'll take flies over crickets anytime!


----------



## nympho (Mar 29, 2008)

beauty is entirely subjective. it doesnt actually exist.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 30, 2008)

nympho said:


> beauty is entirely subjective. it doesnt actually exist.


It's an opinion and I believe opinions exist.


----------



## BobbyClouser (Apr 9, 2019)

Beauty is in the compound-eye of the beholder.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 9, 2019)

BobbyClouser said:


> Beauty is in the compound-eye of the beholder.


Lol :lol:  

So true though! 

(Do you realize how old this thread is?)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 9, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol :lol:
> 
> So true though!
> 
> ...


Almost as old as you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 9, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Almost as old as you!


Lol  

Not quite! I was born in 2005.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## BobbyClouser (Apr 9, 2019)

Holy cow, you're right. 11 years!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 10, 2019)

BobbyClouser said:


> Holy cow, you're right. 11 years!


Ya  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 16, 2019)

Holy smokes that’s amazing, good job!


----------

